# W5 reports on ATV safety



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I haven't seen the whole thing yet, but I was watching this on the news. Once again they are blaming ATV's, ATV manufacturers etc. Here's the link.

http://www.ctv.ca/CTVNews/W5/20091024/W5_ATVs_091024/


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Ha! i like that roll over test. they make it seem like its the manufacturers fault but the rules of all these parks dont let them build the things wider for more stability plus that guy that flipped coming out that whole was his fault. look world we all know that atvs r not the safest hobby but thats were responsibility and common sense comes into play. RIDE, THINK, GET MUDDY


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^^^^^^^^:agreed:^^^^^^^


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

i love all the videos that they show of them rolling over cuz it seems like they're someone showing off lol like the guy on the rincon with the cigarette and backwords hat i bet right before that video the phrase "$h!t no problem i can do that easy" lol


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

I saw the entire show last year when it was aired, and I know a few guys from other Atv sites actually emailed W5(me being 1 of them) and gave them an ear full . The best part I thought was the trapper guy that had his bike loaded with 1000 lbs of gear(It think thats how much it was,sorry its been awhile since i watched it) anyhow , trapped under his bike with a 1000 lbs of gear and it is the bikes fault and the manufactuers fault these machines are "so unsafe". Nothing to do with a dude WAY overloading his racks with Way to much Stuff . LOL.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Once again... I have to agree. Not once throughout this entire video did I see anything that was the manufacturer's fault. Every accident that they showed was due to someone driving like an idiot! Just because they are capable of running 50+ MPH does not mean that they should be drivin that fast in the friggin woods, or anywhere else for that matter. I know the feeling of WOT is like no other, but seriously, you gotta use common sense when riding, and most of us have been riding since we were kids, you cant just run out and buy a 500-1000cc ATV and become a "pro" rider in a days time! ...I look at some of those shots and think: I wouldnt even go that fast on a bicycle due to fear of road rash, why would I take a chance on flipping a 800lb fourwheeler on top of myself? And the mention of a 12yr old little girl flipping one on top of herself.... what business did she have on a big bore machine in the first place, and c'mon, they have governor screws on these things for a reason! Just wish enough of us could get together and give these people a piece of our mind and know that we made a difference when we were through.
:soapbox: I'll get down now


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

When I posted that I didn't realize that was a repeated report. Sorry.

What people do when they're off on their own and being stupid can't be controlled. In some ways it's no different than driving a car. They can put in all the safety features they want, but if you go faster than the posted speed (and who doesn't), don't slow down on corners, don't maintain your vehicle or it has been modified in someway, those safety features may not do any good anyway.

The group I ride with in Alberta (Calgary ATV Riders Association - CARA...you can find them on ATVfrontier.com) is very safety conscious. You have to wear helmets, ride with the group at the appropriate skill level, and the list goes on. Being safe doesn't take away from the fun.

It may not make a difference, but it would be kind of fun to post a rebuttle video. You guys are all great riders and could show that a skilled rider can have fun, and be safe at the same time.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

2.5 million people in Canada own them and 150 die each year. what's the ratio to cars or motorcycles. We should ban stupidity....


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

1st story - Bad parenting is the end cause. You don't let your 14 yr old blast off down the road unsupervised with her 18 yr old buddy.
2nd story - You NEVER ride alone. If you choose to do so , you tell SOMEONE where you are going.
3rd story - Operating Vehicle On Paved Road May Cause Loss Of Control Resulting In Injury Or Possible DEATH..It's right there on the fender. Anyone who has ever spent time on an ATV knows that they are much more unpredictable on the pavement than they are on dirt.
Honda says it best in their advertisements " STUPID HURTS !!! "
:soapbox:


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> 2.5 million people in Canada own them and 150 die each year. what's the ratio to cars or motorcycles. We should ban stupidity....


Funny you ask this,after watching the show,i actually tried to find the stats somewhere,I did find something and I put into my e-mail to them,but right now i cant remember what the stat was,ill have to try to find it again.

Here it is i found it.......

According to the Transportation Safety Board approximately 2800 to 2900 people are killed on Canadian roads each year.

Also found this on a site......

On average, seven Canadians die in road crashes every day; many more are seriously hurt. Car crashes kill more children than any other injury-producing incident


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

monsterbrute750 said:


> 1st story - Bad parenting is the end cause. You don't let your 14 yr old blast off down the road unsupervised with her 18 yr old buddy.
> 2nd story - You NEVER ride alone. If you choose to do so , you tell SOMEONE where you are going.
> 3rd story - Operating Vehicle On Paved Road May Cause Loss Of Control Resulting In Injury Or Possible DEATH..It's right there on the fender. Anyone who has ever spent time on an ATV knows that they are much more unpredictable on the pavement than they are on dirt.
> Honda says it best in their advertisements " STUPID HURTS !!! "
> :soapbox:


Age isn't so much the factor, it's experience. Listening to you guys, some of you have been on motorized vehicles since you were little. An expereienced 18-year-old can be safer than I was when I started 3 years ago.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i agree. this is the reason i bought my son a 4wheeler at the age of 3 cuz i believe with good parenting and experience by the time he is old enough to go riding on his own i will know that ive trained him to the best of my knowledge and can rest a lil easier when i watch him pull off for the first time


Big D said:


> Age isn't so much the factor, it's experience. Listening to you guys, some of you have been on motorized vehicles since you were little. An expereienced 18-year-old can be safer than I was when I started 3 years ago.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Agreed, but the "driver" in this case was 14. The passenger was 18. I do agree that a trained rider is better than a non-trained rider. My son has been riding since he was 4. He is 10 now and can probably out ride most adults. But not without my supervision. I don't agree that anyone under 18 should ride without adult supervision, regardless of their riding experience or capabilities. Children [ especially teenagers] are easily influenced by others. We all know that they will put aside what they know "not" to do to impress others.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

^^^^^ totally agree with monster brute, my daughter is 7 and has a polaris outlaw 90, before she rode i made her watch the safety videos that come with the quads twice before she got on an rode for the first time, i still have it governd way down, but she loves to ride. She never rides without my supervision, wish there were parks out there were you can take your kids too ride, and not be surrounded by drunk ignorant folks with big egos that are wreckless with there atvs


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

fstang24
Take her to Mud Buddy's. It is perfect for kids. We went Labor Day weekend and my son had a blast. He could ride his 90 everywhere. Not alot of drunken fools, mostly sport quads.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

next time you go out there let me know, we may tag along....


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Will do.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

i think the part we missed was in the background . it is yet one more thing they want to regulate through gov. they can draw money from regulating a sport that is most of the time done on private property.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Very true Dirtydog,thats pretty much what they are getting at,they think if they can draw the funds and regulate it,it will be a safer sport. silly government


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I like how the guy asked if she would like them to put chopper surveilance to catch people not obeying the helmet law. That was funny.
I know here in the National Forest you are required to wear a helmet and have a sticker and spark arrester..blah,blah,blah. And that is why I do not ride the National Forest here. I choose to go to private owned land and ride. You can not force any bs laws on me there. If you try, you will have to catch me first !!!


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

i tried riding national forest too strict with the laws, must were helmet which i typicall wear, but also require knee high boots, gloves, long sleeve shirt, goggles, have a state tag on the quad, proof of have taken a atv safety course, exhaust may not exceed certain deicabals and on on on on on.........


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

right but still again its not your safety they care about its money. if you dont have all 15 of those items on while riding then how many fines is that? here in florida you can ride a motorcycle without a helmet if you are over 21. with flip flops and no shirt etc. but 98 dollars if you dont have a seat belt on in your tahoe with 6 air bags. its about money. they see a growing sport that is unreglated better jump on the ship is the way they see it.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

The laws are the same here in Texas.
The part I really didn't like about The National Forest was all of the rules , besides registering , helmets, etc. They had a powerline running through it. It was posted no riding on this area, only use to cross to other trail. But yet "somebody" had a bunch of really cool jumps right in the middle of it. An old coworker of mine fell pray to this set up. He hit the jumps a couple of times on his dirtbike, only to return to the parking lot and find a Park Ranger waiting for him. After showing my friend the video of him riding on the posted "no riding" area, my friend received a hefty fine.


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

that should be entrapment man


----------

